#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 邊境牧羊犬 胸部小改造 (付圖片&嘴巴動的影片&美人計影片)

## imported_fuwafuwa

今天 終於下定決心 試試看把胸部做出來的感覺
為了配合 女生的感覺 還自己去買了蝴蝶結飾品
幸好我的狗狗(名字未定)很中性
不過改出來 我個人是覺得還不錯啦
只是多了胸部 有時候很憋
嘴巴動的影片也拍了 不過幅度真的很小

"狗狗名字終於取好了 叫做(KIRA)  :jcdragon-hi:   以後請大家多多指教囉"

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGIbYq4QIvo[/youtube]

今天還順便跳了段 美人計 
不過場地有限 加上太久沒跳有點生疏(動作也有點太小)
請大家見諒囉!!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgNAoNcaLUc[/youtube]

(PS. 台北捷運剛剛回我信囉 他說可以穿獸裝搭車 只要不要是奇怪的造形 如鬼怪 或裸露 等 也不可以作讓乘客會不適的形為 或是商業行為  只要這樣就可以搭捷運了 真開心!!!)

最近又練了一支保佑 PO上來 讓大家笑一笑 舞蹈細胞不好 有點落拍 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvFzon-bASA[/youtube] 




> 文章未做分類，協助歸類    
> by全域管理員  奇奇 2011/08/25

----------


## 沄详

喔憂 好可愛的牧羊犬喔

真希望我也能做出這們好的獸人套裝來穿

Q1在裡面可以講話嘛?

Q2看的到外面嘛?

沒穿過所以想問問XD

----------


## imported_fuwafuwa

To : 小祥狼

Q1在裡面可以講話嘛? 

在裡面可以講話 不過聲音會變的很小 
不過穿著獸裝的時候大家應該都不會講話 要保留一種神秘感吧
(至少我個人是如此拉  :jcdragon-keke:  )

Q2看的到外面嘛? 

通常都是看的到外面 只有視點好壞跟視點位置的差別 不然一出門
馬上就會摔倒  = ="

----------


## 迷龍

嗚哇~~
*超可愛的！！*

性別設定為女生的獸裝，滿少見的。
看起來好開朗ww

可以請問總共的製作時間嗎？^^

----------


## imported_fuwafuwa

To 迷龍

謝謝你的誇獎  :jcdragon-xd:   其實他本來是做成男生的
可是後來我做了一點改變 把它弄成了女生 

做的時間嗎? 因為我是訂做的 大概花了一個多月
製作的人 做了多久其實我自己也不清楚

----------


## 豪華王

浮起...

話說眼睛的白點通常不會聚在中間
通常皆為皆為左上、或右上

白點為眼睛反光之釋義～聚在中間
只有面對燈光，而且燈光離眼睛很近

--
只要不妨礙社會秩序的服裝，基本上是可搭捷運的
除非受歡迎到發生暴動、影響安全或車輛進出...

俺也在預計...ff17場要讓俺那群人偶也去搭捷運...

...潛沒

----------


## imported_fuwafuwa

To 豪華王

謝謝你幫我上了一課 其實我真的不懂白點這個東西的含意
不知道我的白點還能不能移動
明天來試試看 可不可以幫他把位置往後移一點

真期待ff17一堆偶一起坐捷運的畫面 一定很好玩  :jcdragon-keke:

----------


## 幻貓

豪華王說的白點，簡單來說就是反光囉~
光源方向不同，白點的位置與形狀都會不同
適當的白點可以營造出不錯的光澤效果，讓眼神更真、更添一分靈韻

通常畫圖時我習慣把白點放在左上角，白點一部分跟眼白融合

簡單的範例:P

右上、左上選一個~看你喜歡哪一個

看到要穿獸裝搭捷運心驚了一下，原來是在FF17穿啊XDD
畢竟台灣風氣還不是說非常開放，在一般日子這樣穿很容易接收帶有疑惑的眼光
也有發生過不懂事的小孩扯掉別人獸裝的尾巴，爸媽還幫他撐腰不道歉
如果要在一般日子穿獸裝逛大街有時真的要小心，不要讓自己身心靈都受害

不過在FF17穿大丈夫沒問題啦XDD大家一起穿奇形異服一起嗨~
很可愛，要在FF會場大放異彩喔^^

----------


## imported_fuwafuwa

To 幻貓

謝謝你提供的圖片跟解釋 不過.....  :jcdragon-cry:  

剛剛試了一下 我的白點 無法移動 有點黏死了  :jcdragon-lines:  

其實我還真想平常日 很想穿著他搭著捷運亂跑
去淡水 或是西門町走 目前有在跟朋友商討了 (他們到是不怕別人的眼光)
雖然可能會引來異樣的眼光 不過還是好想嘗試
畢竟現在都只能把他放在家裡 希望找一天能帶他出去走走 透透氣

現在讓我比較頭大的是名字 要好好想一想 畢竟沒有名字 喊起來好不方便

----------


## Dingz

恭喜 fuwa 改出想要的做外形!

看起來很好很可愛啊~~~

不過比較好奇fuwa的胸部是如何改做的呢??

好想拿你去做研究XD (手術刀亮出)

=============================================
ff17是指...漫畫/cosplay展嗎?

一隻毛毛+一大群人偶一定很有趣!

希望fuwa到時不要變成大色狼(?)就好了XDD

----------


## imported_fuwafuwa

To 小鼠

我有偷偷使用女人的法寶 XD
所以才會有胸部 
其實就是"胸罩"拉 哈哈 
雖然有點丟臉 不過這樣用 真的很方便喔
因為獸裝的毛皮下面還有一件緊身衣
所以只要把胸部的地方用大 胸形自然就會跑出來了
而且也不用特易去縫補 獸裝的內部 
只是性別轉換比較麻煩 (有點像亂馬二分之一)

不過因為臉很中性 所以只要加些小飾品 就可以顯示性別的差異
最近讓我比較煩惱的是我又復胖了 狗狗多了小腹 真不討喜

----------


## 豪華王

>幻貓

是不清處當初的狀況
被扯掉...倒是覺得扮演方理虧在先...
幹嘛做的那麼脆弱XD

獸偶裝＆人偶裝皆帶有親民、廣告性質在內
一般人很少會當做這是興趣...
偶裝＝商業廣告性質＝死工讀生＝憑啥要俺道歉...XD
這也就是一般場控朋友的必要
在小孩出現拉扯動作儘快制止：不要啦喔～狼（黍薯？）會痛喔～


>fuwafuwa
母獸裝實在太糟糕了...明眼人一看就知道是獸+女裝情結
（偽裝真差，一看就知道是外星人）
將胸罩縫上去，胸型會更立體（？）
眼睛跟白點的材質與黏貼方法為？

----------


## imported_fuwafuwa

To 豪華王

哈哈 沒有啦 就只是想測試測試而已 因為之前看了人家有胸部的獸裝
跟朋友想研究一下 如果把這隻弄成有胸部的感覺會如何 
如果一開始胸部就是縫在獸裝裡面 獸裝胸部會比較好看
後面加上去 就會感覺撐撐的 那種感覺不會講 就是怪怪的
不過女獸裝日本真的挺多的 有些挺好看的XD
有些真的是女生喔 這就不知道是不是叫做女裝情結了

眼睛是用膠黏的 至於哪種膠我還在研究中 所以我目前先不打算把
白點撕下來  等研究出是哪種膠在撕比較保險 不然我的狗馬上脫窗

----------


## 楓狼

挺可愛的麻~

身體做得還不錯

不過沒有背後圖(沒看影片)

頭雖然大了些~

有機會要不要嘗試看看小頭的^^

----------


## imported_fuwafuwa

TO 楓狼

頭真的太大了 我已經再準備第二套獸裝了

目前再尋找材料 這套的頭我可能找一天會被他剖開吧XD

因為她裡面是 玻璃纖維 我再看要怎麼把他改小

----------


## b321234

TO fuwa
其實你的狗狗的頭不會很大啦~我個人覺得重點在嘴上？好像有點厚類...看著不自然（當然要是你不這麼覺得就把我砍了吧QAQ）
不過我也有想穿吸引女性的獸裝的想法~受歡迎很不錯的感覺耶XD~

----------

